# When to season brisket



## Firemedic76 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes another question from the new guy. So my weighed flat is 6lbs so prob closer to 5 after trimming if not 5 1/2lbs I’m gonna try not to butcher it and I’d rather leave a little more than less with the flat. So it’s in the fridge now, I plan on throwing it on the smoker between 8-9am Tomm. Can I season and inject it now or around 10pm tonight, take it out an hour before cook time or better to do season an hour before it goes on the smoker? I just didn’t know if the salt being on the meat for 10hrs would be a bad thing. I plan on seasoning with Pepper, salt, Celery seed and a light coating of this coffee rub I like using. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 1, 2019)

My preference is to season and/or inject the night before so as to allow salts to brine into the meat.
Generally I rub with Kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, granulated garlic and a few other spices.
Then I wrap in plastic and into the fridge.


----------



## Firemedic76 (Jun 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> My preference is to season and/or inject the night before so as to allow salts to brine into the meat.
> Generally I rub with Kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, granulated garlic and a few other spices.
> Then I wrap in plastic and into the fridge.



So u wrap the brisket in Saran Wrap? I like that idea of the salt brining in, don’t know why I didn’t think of that. Sounds like a plan. Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes, I usually plastic wrap Briskets, Butts and Chucks when I rub the night before.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2019)

I can't argue with Johns methods - as he posts up some outstanding food porn, and I'd be a happy camper sitting down at one of his feasts. However, I don't like to put the rub on until I'm ready to smoke/cook the meat. Salt can wick out moisture(osmosis) from the brisket especially the flat(which is moisture deficient to begin with). I also don't like to inject prior to smoking as your adding more avenues for the liquid to escape as well as possibly extending an invite to the little bacterial meanies. 

As the saying goes - There's more then one way to skin a cat. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Salt can wick out moisture(osmosis)


Chris I used to think that way also , but as long as you do it far enough in advance it will wick the moisture out , then re absorb . Bringing all the other flavors with it .


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 1, 2019)

Brining
Wet Brine, the salt in the liquid allows the meat to absorb more liquid and better retain it during cooking.
Dry Brine, the salt pulls moisture out of the meat which is then re-absorbed with the salt and better retained during cooking.

Salt also dissolves and denatures muscle fibers and proteins which results in more tender meat.
The short story, salt is a natural tenderizer.

If you dry brine and don't allow it time to re-absorb the juices, then yes you may have a drier cut of meat than you started with.
But done properly its a win win with juicer and tenderer meat.


----------



## Firemedic76 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well I trimmed, injected with a mix of worch, beef stock and apple juice then wrapped tightly in Saran. I did go lighter with the salt and heavier on the espresso rub and pepper.  Smelled good anyway.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 1, 2019)

Didn't find a thumbs up in menu, but I like your technique.

Dry brining only needs a very light dusting of salt mixed with your other rubs ingredients. You're not making salt pork (beef).
Salt will work with the other flavors.  Flavors other than salt won't go much past the surface but it glues then on the meat.


----------

